# Endless kiddie pics - another rant



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Following on from Emmag's mini rant about send to all birth announcements (grrr) may I just say I am SO SICK of being sent billions of pics of other people's babies/kids via email.

One friend is the worst culprit of all: she knows all about our situation and how I am really struggling with it at the moment. Yet she STILL sends bucketloads of pics of all her babies/toddlers/kids (she has four) and bangs on about how fabulous they all are. And she should KNOW how this feels as she had all hers by IVF (yes her again, to those who remember me moaning about her behaviour previously).

I have tried the diplomatic approach: 'Lovely to see (yet more) pics of all the kids. How about a few of you next time?'. But no - just endless streams of them all doing 'cute' this that and the other. 

I want to say my relationship is with YOU, not your blinking children. And right now I need to be reminded about the happy family scenario like I need a hole in the head.

So from now on, harsh as it might be, I am IGNORING them. If she (or anyone else) can't listen then I refuse to indulge her any longer. It's either that or I hit reply with 'Eff off with your pics of all your ****** kids' as the subject. 

GRRR GRRR GRRRR


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

B honey...

I know its not funny, and that things like this are infuriating, but I wanted to say the words you would choose to say to your 'pal' (scream)! have had me in stiches here! You have a wonderful way with words hon, and there have been times when I could have echoed your sentiments although not as good as you have put it!

Sorry if you think I'm speaking out of turn here. I do love the way you let rip though - am sat here nodding in agreement with you!

Love
Emcee x


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Dearest emcee,

Thanks for the reply - I've put my forked tongue away now! Oh I did get on my high horse a bit with that one didn't I? It IS quite funny, really - hardly the worst thing she could do in the world but I just get so IRRRITATED that she cannot stop rubbing my nose in it. I wouldn't care but the 'little darlings' are all brats anyway!  

Lots of love (and go get some sleep!)

B xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm still awake - shh, don't tell!  

I've had similar this week too from a colleague who keeps on incessantly about her sisters new born. I was doing fine until the comment about 'theres nothing like the smell of a newborn baby in the house' when I thought I would lose it - I had that heart sinking feeling and had to escape quickly because I thought I was going to puke... mad reaction to hearing something like that, I know, and I hope in sharing it I haven't caused upset to anyone here  

So short of developing my own coping strategy by sitting with my fingers in my ears and shouting 'la la laa can't hear you' I've been smiling and nodding at all the right times and venting my spleen at my DH instead when I've got home!

You take care, you have no idea how much you lift me up, even when you are hurting and using your 'forked tongue' (love that)!

Lots of love (and I'm off to bed now, promise)!
Emcee x


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Bandicoot, your "friend"  sounds  very inconsiderate. You need friends like that the way you need a hole in the head. Imagine going through IVF and still being able to be so un-empathic with your situation. If I was you I'd be tempted to let it rip too! Ignoring all those emails sounds like  a great idea. maybe she will get it. Then again she  sounds like such a dimwit that she probably won't!!!
Love Jo

PS what about sending her lots and lots pics of your dog  - dog's probably better behaved than he kids anyway


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

I haven't got anything to add to what's been said, just another grrr!

I wouldn't send copious  loved-up pictures of me and DH to a single friend, or tell them that a man in the house smells lovely. I mean, really.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Emma, laugh out loud or what!!!!!! Thank you for adding a hefty dose of humour to my morning!!!! MM xxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Sadly once people are successful many seem to quickly forget what it is really like to be in our shoes.

Still, you are so very funny Bandicoot!  

Pipkin xx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi all,


To follow Emcee. Nothing like the smell of a new born eh? Puke and nappy poo? Prefer the smell in my stables!

Maybe the next time I get a load of these photos I will reply with an email with attached records of my latest achievements - reports from my work, photos of me riding, messages from FF. What will they make of that?

Jq xxx


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Ladies, you make me laugh so much. Jomac's suggestion of replying with endless pics of my dogs is genius. Why haven't I thought of doing this before? (Probably because I'm sensitive enough to know millions of pics of our dogs is interesting to nobody but us - oh except for when they get voted for 'Pet of the Week', Judge Pipkin! )

Anyway, I think my reply will go something like this:

_Thanks for all the pictures of your delightful children. In return, I know you'd just love to see the latest shots of our furry kids looking gorgeous, so I've attached two hundred for you. It's soooooo cute the way they sniff each other's bottoms, isn't it? Here's one of Mabel with her head up Daisy's clacker. Aaahh! And here's a gorgeous shot of Daisy rolling on a dead bird. To me, there's nothing like the smell of dead bird in the house. Oh, they bring us such joy. We are truly blessed. I'll send more next time!_

Love to all, and thanks for putting a big, wicked grin on my face xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Bandi - you are so naughty!!!!


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Bandicoot, you brought tears to me eyes! I'd love to be a fly on the wall when they got a message like that!!

jq what are you doing up at 3am ?

Lots love Jo


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

First, what's a 'clacker'?!!! Laughing my a** at that one!!!!

Second, can't remember who posted this originally, but I'm still alughing at the whole idea that, rather than 'new born baby smell' you could have an air freshener entitled 'eau de teenager'; smelly socks, festering trainers and a vague wiff of naughty tobacco to boot!!!

Thanks B, 

MM xxxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Stop  stop stop Bandicoot    

I think it was the word 'clacker' that finished me off     You have clearly been in Oz too long picking up those strange words!!

Judge Pipkin is back ....   and would like to award you 'Comedian of the week'  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## solitaire (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a confession to make. I am guilty. I think there are probably people out there in the real world who may feel a bit like this about me! I wonder if there is a board somewhere in cyberspace containing a thread entitled "Endless doggie pics - another rant"!!  

When my furry baby came to live with us 9 years ago, I was like a thing possessed with my camera, and (I kid you not) I took rolls of film (pre-digital) of her in various poses. Mostly, it has to be said, fast asleep or ripping at her cardboard box bed. I thought she was sooooo cute. Even though each pic was basically the same as the previous one, apart from a teeny change in position, I showed them to everyone who came to see us. At least pre-digital days they had to physically be with me to be bored rigid by them - no chance of emailing or txting. Just think how many more people would dread receiving messages from me if it had been in this digital age!!

I used to describe myself as being like a first time mother. Hmmm. I just thought everyone would love to look at her as much as I did. I hasten to add that I have a little more insight now than I did back then.

I feel better for confessing  

Lots of love,
solitaire
xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Clacker?  
Tears of LOL and everything here!

Emcee x


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

G'day ladies (or should I say sheilas)

Thanks for cheering me up no end and giving me a good laugh. Solitaire, I loved your 'confession' - and especially the idea of there being 'endless doggie pics' rants going on somewhere out there!

MM, I think the idea for an 'Eau de Yoof'  Glade Plug-In is inspired. We could send one to all those people who proclaim how delightful the smell of newborn baby is. After all, soon enough they'll be discovering the smell of rotting teenager... ha ha!

It was also highly ironic that, having asked what a 'clacker' is, you said you laughed your ass off. I hope that answers your question!    

We are lucky enough to already have a skilled french teacher among us. So I am honoured to perform my public duty and begin teaching you all Australian. Ladies, you now know your first word. And there is nothing like a pracital demonstration of how to use a new language. So complete this sentence, and give yourselves a gold star:

People who post millions of dull baby pics or 'send to all' baby email announcements can go stick them right up their -------          

Bxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodlebug (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep ditto too

We have even taken to totally cutting off one couple that we know (they have two kids now) - but every time we used to see them we constantly had the "ohh you not having kids yet then" scenario !

really wanna scream at them that we can't - but a) don't want them to know our business  and b) can't be blinking botherd to even satisfy them with a reply !

although I'm sure when we do accidentally bump into them and they ask - yet again !  I will probably scream the reason at her - just to see the look of embarrassment and shock on her face !!!! 

and on the occasion that we did go round there and chat after they had the kids, anything we said - we got shouted down with the classic  " oh well you wouldn't understand - because you haven't got kids! " or the "when you have children you'll understand" !!!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

OK - better now


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

You could always 'spam' her with pics of your pets (!) 
I get fed up with kiddie pics too - as if no one has ever seen a dribbling baby before. DH gets round it by making a joke and saying they look 'ugly' (which is a bit mean). It's the same with the dreadful Christmas cards - do they think they are being original? I think next year I'm going to put a Santa Claws hat on my cat, take a photo and make it into a nauseating card and send it to selected 'friends'. Grrrr 
Bernie


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

You guys on this site are MAD !!! But you sure did make me laugh, and its soooo good to see its not just me that has such bad thoughts about other people and their offspring !
Get this one tho ; I work at a primary school and they thought it would be a good idea to ask ME if i would give out the bunches of flowers to all the Mummies at the Mothers day concert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yup , ram it down my throat why dont you 
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
Yup that does work doesnt it, better now !


----------

